# How to disable laptop touchpad automatically when mouse is plugged in.



## Spartan8

Try Fn+F9.


----------



## Lightsword

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spartan8* 
Try Fn+F9.

nope, didn't work


----------



## Spartan8

Did you go to the mouse setting to see if there is a check box or something to turn off the touch pad when the mouse is plugged in?

Nothing else comes to mind.


----------



## Lightsword

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spartan8* 
Did you go to the mouse setting to see if there is a check box or something to turn off the touch pad when the mouse is plugged in?

Nothing else comes to mind.

Thats what I am looking for, problem is that I can't find the option.


----------



## Volvo

I have an Asus laptop as well, and I'm afraid there's no such option. I must admit that HP laptops make it easy for you to switch off the trackpad by a simple press of a button above the trackpad.

For other brands though, Asus included, you'll have to fire off a Fn+F(something) key sequence to disable the touchpad.

Just like some laptops have dedicated media buttons, etc, laptops like ThinkPads and some Asus ones require you to hit those Fn+F(something) key combos to get something done, e.g. muting the system.


----------



## ComGuards

The option is driver-specific. I have the Asus G51J with a Synaptics touchpad. The option to disable the touchpad is included in the Synaptics driver. I also know that this option is available with the ALPS touchpad/pointing-stick driver included for Dell laptops.


----------



## Pheatton

I would try the latest driver package. See if its there once its installed.


----------



## Lightsword

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
I have an Asus laptop as well, and I'm afraid there's no such option. I must admit that HP laptops make it easy for you to switch off the trackpad by a simple press of a button above the trackpad.

For other brands though, Asus included, you'll have to fire off a Fn+F(something) key sequence to disable the touchpad.

Just like some laptops have dedicated media buttons, etc, laptops like ThinkPads and some Asus ones require you to hit those Fn+F(something) key combos to get something done, e.g. muting the system.

Yeah even a key combo would be fine, but as far as I can tell there is no fn+ key that will do the trick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ComGuards* 
The option is driver-specific. I have the Asus G51J with a Synaptics touchpad. The option to disable the touchpad is included in the Synaptics driver. I also know that this option is available with the ALPS touchpad/pointing-stick driver included for Dell laptops.

I noticed you can disable it, but is there a way to re-enable it automatically when the mouse is pulled out?I don't want the computer getting stuck with no mouse and no active touchpad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
I would try the latest driver package. See if its there once its installed.

This is exactly what I have installed, I just can't seem to find an option for it to disable when the mouse is in and enable when it is out.


----------



## huffy

Click on 'Mouse' in the control panel. Then click on the 'Elan' tab and click on the box by 'Disable touchpad when external mouse connected'. It can also be enabled going back to that tab and unchecking the box. The problem I have is that when I shut down the setting reverts to 'enable' the touchpad when the external mouse is connected so, every time I start up I need to go in to the control panel and redo the 'disable' drill.


----------



## DarkWolfModding

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan8*
> 
> Try Fn+F9.


I have an Asus ROG G750 Series laptop and if you look at the F9 button there's a little touchpad symbol with a line through it and FN+F9 works on this laptop. Never even noticed the symbol on the F9 key until you mentioned FN+F9 here. Thanks.


----------

